# ‘Little Red’ Is Ridin’ Hood…



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

**Already posted this in the MKIV forum but wanted to post this again over here for all of you air-heads!**

Little Red got a spread on Euromedian. Check it out!



Euromedian wrote: said:


> Lu Parente's big-turbo T-Red 1.8T Jetta (aka "Little Red") does anything but live up to its name... Featuring big power, big dish and a big boy stance, this Jetta from the Great White North is leaving a big footprint across the North American VW scene...
> 
> http://euromedian.net/2010/11/26/red/












A big thanks goes out to Danny @ Euromedian for reachin' out to me! :beer:

Enjoy.


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

looks great


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## The NewF (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice pics! Looks even better in person:beer:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice subtlety :thumbup: Looks awesome


----------



## rain724 (Apr 18, 2007)

sweeeet!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

awseome car, also this cars interior is hot


----------



## B.I.H.GTI (Jan 18, 2009)

looking good


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

the rainy pic is my new background :thumbup:


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

very nice:thumbup:


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

Good stuff Lu:thumbup: And next time you do pictures at the old mill give me a call. It's not like it's five minutes from my house.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

I dont like the full polish. 

but I really like this vehicle as a whole!!!!!!


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

Vdubed13 said:


> :thumbup:





Ben from RI said:


> looks great





AlexsVR6 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:





UghRice said:


> Nice subtlety :thumbup: Looks awesome





rain724 said:


> sweeeet!!!!:thumbup:





B.I.H.GTI said:


> looking good


:beer:s all around, thanks guys!



Vw NewF said:


> Nice pics! Looks even better in person:beer:


So what you're telling me is that I need some better shots then! Haha just playin', thanks man! :thumbup:



mmm222 said:


> awseome car, also this cars interior is hot


I really wish I had some good shots of the interior. I feel as if the only one I have just doesn't do it any justice.



SuperBacon said:


> the rainy pic is my new background :thumbup:


Awesome! It's one of my favorite shots of my ride. :beer:



eastcoaststeeze said:


> very nice:thumbup:


Oh w3rd! I see your thoughts have slightly changed from what you posted in the MKIV forum. LOL just fukn wit ya!



empirerider said:


> Good stuff Lu:thumbup: And next time you do pictures at the old mill give me a call. It's not like it's five minutes from my house.


Yes Petey! It was more of a last minute shoot to pull something together for Euromedian. I'll def get at you next time I'm in your hood to shoot some snaps!



jimothy cricket said:


> I dont like the full polish.
> 
> but I really like this vehicle as a whole!!!!!!


It's all good, to each their own right. I feel as if the only way I could have pulled off these wheels was if I polished them and I'm absolutely happy that I did. Thanks for the compliment man, I dig your ride as well.


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

a couple more...


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

Exterior looks decent, but that interior is nasty.


----------



## TH3-8055 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lu, well done, puttin Toronto Dubs on the map!


----------

